# 2012 Challenge 14/52



## gstanfield (Mar 31, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week fourteen:

Perspective



 As usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you.


----------



## bslatton (Apr 2, 2012)

With the iPhone. At the belgard paver plant.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 2, 2012)

Neat perspective - I bet he had a totally different perspective too!


----------



## cornpile (Apr 2, 2012)

*Raindrop*

on the sidewalk


----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Off to a roaring start!  Nicely done, guys!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome shots y'all!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 3, 2012)

Now depending on your Perspective is the glass HALF FULL or is it HALF EMPTY ?????  Then again in your PERSPECTIVE is the picture about the GLASS or about the DUCKS ????


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2012)

Very creative Mike!


----------



## gstanfield (Apr 3, 2012)

What great submissions so far this week! I'm impressed by everyone's creativity!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now depending on your Perspective is the glass HALF FULL or is it HALF EMPTY ?????  Then again in your PERSPECTIVE is the picture about the GLASS or about the DUCKS ????



From my perspective Mike, there isn't enough water for all those ducks!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 3, 2012)

*Wat Arun*

Here is one that I took at Wat Arun (Temple of the Dawn) in Bangkok, Thailand.

From the bottom, looking up.

P.S. - Imagine having to climb that ladder to clean, and/or paint the temple?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 3, 2012)

I have another one taken while I was standing on one of the corner stones of the Great Pyramid in Giza, Egypt.  I don't have it on this computer, or I would post it tonight.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 4, 2012)

Neat shots, y'all!

@LMLXS - Whether it is half full or half empty, it is time for a refill!!!!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is the one I was talking about.

At each corner of the pyramid, there is a stone that was set into the ground.  It is what the architect used to lay the foundation of the pyramid.  The crazy thing is that it is perfectly square to with 1-2 feet, if I remember correctly.  Remember this was 2500 years BC.

Anyway, as far as perspective, keep in mind that each of those blocks is 4-5 _feet_ square.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 5, 2012)

Crossed the tracks and grabbed the Nikon!
Look at them itty bitty cars down the other end!


----------



## carver (Apr 5, 2012)

Great shots everyone


----------

